# Army.ca is moving!



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Aug 2009)

...and I'm moving with it! 

There will be a bit of downtime associated with the move, which will likely occur over the long weekend (5-7 Sept). I'll keep the server connected as long as possible, but at some point will be unplugging it and putting it in my car for the ~18 hour drive. There may also be a delay in orders placed next week, as my inventory will be on a moving truck! Things should more or less be back to normal by the 8th of Sept, and I'm hoping, on a faster connection.

Thanks for your patience!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the head's up, and safe travels!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Aug 2009)

It's not April 1st.  What gives?   ???

Just kidding, hope all goes well, Mike.   :nod:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Aug 2009)

Damn... there goes the neighbourhood....


----------



## SARgirl (27 Aug 2009)

Thank you for letting the members know about the move, it is most appreciated.

Wishing you and your family a safe and successful move!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Aug 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and I'm moving with it!
> 
> There will be a bit of downtime associated with the move, which will likely occur over the long weekend (5-7 Sept). I'll keep the server connected as long as possible, but at some point will be unplugging it and putting it in my car for the ~18 hour drive. There may also be a delay in orders placed next week, as my inventory will be on a moving truck! Things should more or less be back to normal by the 8th of Sept, and I'm hoping, on a faster connection.
> 
> ...



Hmm... sounds like someone is moving back east.

Best of luck!


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Aug 2009)

I didn't know there was a quota system of balancing Army.ca members across the country by region of origin and of residence. It makes sense though. Vern moves west and Mike moves back east.

Have a good move, Mike, and enjoy your new life.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Aug 2009)

Thanks all... it was too good an opportunity to pass up!


----------



## Journeyman (27 Aug 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Vern moves west and Mike moves back east.


Must...not.....comment...on which region.... won that swap.......   >


----------



## kratz (27 Aug 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Must...not.....comment...on which region.... won that swap.......   >



Thanks for the laugh Journeyman.  ;D

Mike, Thank you for the heads up and hope the move goes smooth.


----------



## armyvern (27 Aug 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Must...not.....comment...on which region.... won that swap.......   >



Hey now!! I resemble that remark.

Mike really hadno choice but to move once I moved within a couple hundred clicks of the server. Look what I could do to the photo gallery from the East Coast - imagine the havoc I could havewrought up the entire server from this closer zone!! Actually, perhaps that is exactly what has been causing the 'site slowness' lately. I lived too close.

But, I'd like to thank all my other friend for not moving away from me when I moved closer ...  

Good luck to you & your family with the move Mike; drive carefully & enjoy that fresh salt-water, non-smoggy air!!


----------



## Journeyman (27 Aug 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank *all my other friend [singular?  :'(  ]* for not moving away



 ;D


----------



## Yrys (27 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's not April 1st.  What gives?   ???





Exactly my first thought when I read the title


----------



## armyvern (27 Aug 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ;D



What are you grinning for? My one friend isn't you %$#&*^$.  ;D


----------



## ruckmarch (27 Aug 2009)

Have a safe move mike! When you say the site would be faster, are we talking triple T1 connections?  ;D

The site has been sluggish lately for sure, even when accessed from an extreme speed connection over Cat6


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Aug 2009)

So, Mike, when you move back up on the North Mountain, does that mean army.ca will only be on line when you can get use of the party line.  Have you blown the dust off that 14.4 K modem yet, anything newer might blow up that Annapolis Valley phone system.    >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Aug 2009)

Heheh, things have evolved since the days of the party line... we're looking at 10 meg cable service, which should be a step up from what we're working with now.  Time will tell of course!


----------



## GAP (28 Aug 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Heheh, things have evolved since the days of the party line... we're looking at 10 meg cable service, which should be a step up from what we're working with now.  Time will tell of course!



Yeah, but is that 10 meg for the party line or just you?  ;D

(I can just imagine having to type "Working!!" between posts...)


----------



## RhumRunner (30 Aug 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Damn... there goes the neighbourhood....



Literally!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2009)

...and we're back! Thanks for your patience, and please let me know if you find any problems!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## SARgirl (6 Sep 2009)

That was quick.  Great job Mike!


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Sep 2009)

Dang, there goes my excuse for drinking because of boredom.

Good to see you back, Mike.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Sep 2009)

Well done, Mike; nice and quick. Nice, quick connection, too.

Hope the trip went well.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2009)

Site is moving lightning fast, and there was barely any downtime! Great job!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Sep 2009)

Mike, awesome job!  Glad the move went well (for you and Army.ca).  The site is faster now and due to the "down time" I didn't have three pages of posts to catch up on!!   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Sep 2009)

You must have really cheesed off the wife when you took care of the hookup and getting online, before you unloaded the car! ;D Great job Mike


----------



## harry8422 (6 Sep 2009)

Mike i must thank you I was still going through really bad withdrawls not being to log on. congrats on the move.


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2009)

Mike, I'm glad you all made it safe. That's a fast drive and unpack to get the site up and running again. At least the shakes never had time to set in around here from withdrawl.  ;D


----------



## observor 69 (6 Sep 2009)

Well I got caught up on my reading and read most of the New York Times online edition.  

Great job Mike, much appreciate the personal sacrifices you make to keep this ol' place running.

Bravo Zulu !


----------



## Occam (6 Sep 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well done, Mike; nice and quick. Nice, quick connection, too.
> 
> Hope the trip went well.



He's now on Eastlink, one of the fastest ISPs in the country.  I think Mike (and the rest of us) will be quite happy with them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Sep 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> He's now on Eastlink, one of the fastest ISPs in the country.  I think Mike (and the rest of us) will be quite happy with them.



That's cause there's only like 49 people on it, over the whole east coast.


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2009)

And I was doing so well getting PDRs written on mids this weekend without the distraction!  But good to see things back up and running.  Hope you get settled in ok Mike...enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------

